# [gelöst] KDE 4.6 - wo lege ich Tastaturlayouts fest?

## Jimini

Aloha,

ich habe vorgestern auf KDE 4.6.2 geupdatet. Seitdem kann ich partout nicht mehr den Menuepunkt finden, wo ich Tastaturlayouts einstellen kann. Das US-Layout ist nur unter KDE ausgewaehlt, wenn ich mich von einer anderen Kiste via SSH verbinde, wird das gewuenschte deutsche Layout genutzt.

Da ich kein KDE-Metapaket verwende, besteht die Moeglichkeit, dass irgendein neuerdings benoetigtes Paket fehlt - kde-l10n ist allerdings installiert. Ich bin mir der Tatsache bewusst, dass das hier sehr wenige Informationen sind, ich habe die letzten Tage natuerlich schon ausgiebig Google und Konsorten bemueht, bisher aber noch nichts finden koennen.

Falls Informationen fehlen sollten, einfach Bescheid sagen, ich reiche diese dann gerne nach.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn jeder, der mit deinem PC zu tun hat das deutsche Tastaturlayout möchte, würde ich dir folgende Variante empfehlen:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml#doc_chap2

----------

## Jimini

Wow, das ging schneller und einfacher als erwartet. Riesigen Dank!

MfG Jimini

----------

## Josef.95

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> ich habe vorgestern auf KDE 4.6.2 geupdatet. Seitdem kann ich partout nicht mehr den Menuepunkt finden, wo ich Tastaturlayouts einstellen kann. 

 

Ich vermute du suchst

systemsettings --> Eingabegeräte 

beachte dort auch den Reiter für die Belegung.

----------

## Jimini

Tatsache, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid. Doof, dass ich diesen Menüpunkt knapp 2 Tage lang übersehen habe. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

MfG Jimini

----------

